# Butter Fly's



## littleowl (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Aug 18, 2015)

Magical creatures, aren't they?

May I take the opportunity to remind people that if they want butterflies in the garden, someone has to put up with caterpillars ravaging the greenery.


----------



## Temperance (Aug 18, 2015)

They are just lovely, littleowl.


----------

